# FS fish 100$ very good deal



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

100$ for all the fish 
1 Filement Barb
4 Denison's Barb
5 Bleeding hearts
8 Dwarf neon rainbows
2 Rainbowfish M. boesemani
1 Red Rainbow fish
3 Wild german rams
3 Bronze corys
2 Ottos
6 Hemiodopsis gracilis
4 Angel fish
10 Neon tetras
30 Glowlight tetras
3 guppies
6 Kribensis Cichlid


----------



## travistiale (Dec 14, 2010)

prices please


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

How much for the Denison Barbs?
What kind of angels and how much?


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

yep. what kind of angels and how much?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i have not message anybody yet. im gonna try sell the hole lot first if not i will sell one by one our in groups remember they are in 180 gallon planted tank so catching will be a pain in the butt. 120$ is a fair price i think as well .


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

bump fish need to go


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP i will let all fish go for 100$ very good deal they need to go


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

MBU chasing fish around they gotta go


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

CRAZY deal! free bump!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome deal!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Pending .......................


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------

